# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Swing] Ajouter des images dans JLabel

## stragaman

BOnjour  tous, je dveloppe actuellement une bataille navale en java (projet de fac) et je bosse sur la partie graphique de l'application,

Mon problme viens du fait que je n'arrive PLUS  ajouter des images dans un JLabel alors que j'y suis parvenu hier soir. 

Voila mon code :



```

```

prcision : le JLabel est ajouter ensuite dans un JPanel, c'est dans la classe "Case.java" de mon projet

je met le contenu de mon code sur mon site pour ceux qui veulent en voir plus 
http://membres.lycos.fr/dream246/BatailleNavale.jar

Merci a vous

----------


## michaeljeru

Ca vaut ce que a vaut, mais dans mon code actuel, j'ai a : 


```

```

----------


## stragaman

Merci pour ton aide, mais malheureusement a j'ai deje fais et a ne fonctionne pas, c'est comme si le "gestionnaire" d'image est cass.

J'ai une question en rapport avec ce problme, est-ce que l'adresse pour accder  l'image est bonne ? 


```
imageURL = "pictures/caseBleueBord.jpeg";
```

en sachant que l'arborescence de mon projet est :

BatailleNavale

----------


## stragaman

Merci pour ton aide, mais malheureusement a j'ai deje fais et a ne fonctionne pas, c'est comme si le "gestionnaire" d'image est cass.

J'ai une question en rapport avec ce problme, est-ce que l'adresse pour accder  l'image est bonne ? 


```
imageURL = "pictures/caseBleueBord.jpeg";
```

en sachant que l'arborescence de mon projet est :

BatailleNavale
 |->pictures
 |->interfaceClient
 |->launchers
 |->listeners

et en sachant aussi que je suis dans le package interfaceClient lorsque je passe l'adresse de mon image.

----------


## Lethal

Vu que ton image est dans le classpath, tu peux faire :



```

```

----------


## stragaman

Quelqu'un peut matter mon code en particulier la classe Case ou j'essaie tant bien que mal d'afficher des images dans un JPanel, tout ce que on ma montrer depuis je l'ai fais et a ne marche pas, rien ne s'affiche

La classe case est dans le package interface client

Vous pouvez tlcharger mon projet ici => http://membres.lycos.fr/dream246/BatailleNavale.jar

Merci de votre aide

++ 
JC

----------


## michaeljeru

J'ai regard ton code, et le mien. En fait, j'utilise aussi ce que propose Lethal, voici un morceau de mon programme : 


```

```

----------

